# 30.06 Mini Rifle Catridge Pen



## rdabpenman (Apr 28, 2013)

That uses a modified Cross refill.
Cleaned and polished and applied 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method"
These have been great sellers to the ladies who attend the gun shows.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03940Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03943Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03937Custom.jpg


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome once again Les. When I grow up in custom pen making I want to be just like you! You should put one up for sale in the sale section!


----------



## Walt (Apr 28, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> That uses a modified Cross refill.
> Cleaned and polished and applied 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method"
> These have been great sellers to the ladies who attend the gun shows.
> 
> ...



How much are you asking for these pens?
Are they available in bulk and at what price?

Walt


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2013)

Boy you just keep topping the charts!! Nice pen!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 28, 2013)

Walt said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > That uses a modified Cross refill.
> ...



Walt,

I sell these at the gun shows for $20.00 ea.
I don't sell in bulk.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 29, 2013)

Wait ! So you modify the refills too? :allhail:


----------



## Walt (Apr 29, 2013)

A friend of mine is interested in purchasing some of your pens. Rather than me playing middleman, I will pm you his email. Please drop him a note and let him know who you are so he can purchase some.

Walt


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 30, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Wait ! So you modify the refills too? :allhail:



Yep, I modify the Cross refills and give the customer a few spare refills. I also let them know I can supply more if they run out of refills.
I have found when modifying the Cross refills that they are only half full anyways.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> I sell these at the gun shows for $20.00 ea.



If ammo prices keep going up - I may have to start buying pens and converting them back to ammo. 

$20 is a very fair price I bet you sell them like flap jacks.


----------

